# Opinion on loader tractor for hay production



## tdjjjs (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going to be downsizing in the next few years and want to reduce/quit row crops and try to convert to hay production on a small scale (up to 100 acres but starting with 30-40 acres). I need opinions on loader tractors.

My experience so far:
MFWD 6200L fully sync power quad open station used to gather and stack 3x3's in a hoop building, also used to pull 16ft loaded wagons out of field. Things I liked include open station for visabiltiy, the L models low center of gravity helped with tipping. It seemed to just barely have enough power for the job (pulling loads up steep hills) although the MFWD helped. Manuverability was resonable due to small frame but the MFWD did not help.
Kubota 6040 MFWD fully sync tran open station used to stack 3x3's in hoop building. Felt it was under powered and very light in the back end, although LOVED the smaller frame and manuerability in tight places. Lift height and reach was barely adequate for semi loading Always wondered if the 7040 or 8040 would be better.
Kubota MS 125 MFWD with cab otherwise same as above. Great amounts of power, lift height and strength, weighted tires helped balance. Extremely difficult to manuver in tight spots due to MFWD, frame size and cab. Visability low due to cab also.

So I would like opinions or examples of what everyone else likes. I realize that I'll need 2at a minimum and probably 3 tractors, or some combo of tractors and skid loader. For example: 
Tractor 1 = larger cab (for air cond) tractor for mow/raking, baler, accumulator and pulling wagons from the field. 
Tractor 2 = Medium size tractor (MFWD?) for pulling loads to shed.
Tractor 3 = Smaller 2wd loader tractor for stacking in tight places in shed (maybe need a skid loader?)
Any opinions?


----------



## cmsc (Feb 14, 2010)

we bale around 700 acres a year running a NH TM190 on a big baler and using a MF 6455 twd to rake and pull a NH575 with a accumalator. we use a Wilmar Wrangler loader in the field to load both small and big 3x3 bales. The Wilmar Wrangler loader is a mini payloader that has a lift capacity of 4000 and i have neverhad any problems moving big bales or small bales plently of power and very easy to move around in field. only down fall is that top speed is 10 mph so we tranport on trailer from field to field. in the barn we mostly use a NH LS170 skid steer. I would never go back to a frontend loader for moving bales much much faster with the wrangler and skid. We do have a loader on the MF however it hardly gets used unless its 100 pluss out and we use it to load big bales to be in the ac.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I try to be frugal - _others call me cheap_ - we only use 1 tractor, 2 skid loaders, a truck with a goose-neck trailer and a truck without a goose-neck trailer, and a couple of large hay racks/wagons. The tractor runs the round baler, square baler, rake and mower. The truck and or trailer are used to move the tractor, skid loader, and balers to different farms and to carry the bales out of the field and back to storage. To increase our efficiency we'll usually run 2 skid loaders and 2 trucks to manage getting the bales picked up and moved to storage and when the baling is done we'll throw the tractor to work hauling bales too.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We've got a 7410 on the grabber, and I think it works good. more than enough power for what you want (I would think) and it is pretty maneuverable. This one is open station, so you can really see around - I don't like cabs on the grabber since there is so much reflection and sometimes you can't see the loader/bales without some sort of contortion act in the cab..... A 6000 series would be a shorter wheelbase, and would turn a smaller circle. But then the shorter wheelbase also makes it lighter in the back - it really depends on how far out your grabber is. We went to this size tractor so we could get a bigger loader and that would lift higher, not because we needed the weight or power.

I wouldn't have a loader on a non-mfwd tractor, and you might have trouble finding a 100hp tractor used that would be 2wd..... seems everbody wants 100hp and MFWD.

Rodney


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

like skip loader hinda got auto tranmission one peddle goes foward the other backwards off the gas tractor stops loader got lots of power and faster the ag tractor


----------



## gcarthel (Feb 17, 2010)

Deere 6430 premium with the IVT transmission is a dream hay tractor. Running a couple of them and have been very happy. As far as stacking hay a deere 325 skid steer with two speed is also great..


----------

